# Don't know what to do



## tacovilla (Oct 10, 2004)

Okay, making a long story short I've tried Lexapro, Sarafem, and now taking Zoloft. The Sarafem didn't help at all. The Lexapro helped some but gave me severe nightmares everynight and the Zoloft doesn't seem to be helping.I know I need to take something.I told the doc I'd like to try Celexa or Paxil. She told me they are along the same lines as Lexapro and would do me the same way. Does anyone else have this problem with antidepressants?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I have very vivid dreams on lexapro and I've had a few nightmares. My daughter had nightmares with lexapro every night for a couple of weeks and then it stopped happening. Maybe give the lexapro a little longer and the nightmare problem may go away.


----------

